

Google is trialing one of its biggest changes - ed209
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16383783

======
electrichead
This is actually old. I experienced it myself a few weeks ago. It only happens
if you're not logged in, otherwise you see the normal bar across the top.

